# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  SenseAR Digital Human, human-like intelligent multi-modal interactive system, Beijing SenseTime Technology Development Co., Ltd., Science Park, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Beijing SenseTime Technology Development Co., Ltd.

sensetime.com/en/product-detail?categoryId=1163

----------


## Airicist

"SenseTime’s AI “Digital Human” Receptionist Adds Intelligences to Customer Service"

January 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Agricultural Bank of China deploys AI-based virtual receptionist"

by Gigi Onag
January 25, 2021

----------

